# Gimmee a Head with Hair...Long Beautiful Hair



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

*Armstrong Threatens to Sue Ohio Barber*</FONT>
By TERRY KINNEY 


*CINCINNATI (AP) - Apollo moon mission astronaut Neil Armstrong has threatened to sue a barbershop owner who collected Armstrong's hair after a trim and sold it for $3,000. *

Armstrong, the first man to walk on the moon, used to go to Marx's Barber Shop in Lebanon about once a month for a cut. That stopped when he learned that owner Marx Sizemore had collected his hair clippings from the floor and sold them in May 2004 to a collector. 

``I didn't deny it or anything,'' Sizemore said. ``I told him I did it.'' 

Sizemore said Armstrong asked him to try to retrieve the hair, but the buyer did not want to give it back. 
``I called Neil back and told him that,'' Sizemore said. ``Then I got this letter from his lawyer.'' 

The letter contends that the sale violated an Ohio law designed to protect the rights of famous people. It threatens legal action if Sizemore does not return the hair or contribute his profit to charity and asks Sizemore to pay Armstrong's legal expenses. 

Sizemore, who said he already spent most of the $3,000 on bills, told the lawyer who sent the letter, Ross Wales of Cincinnati, that he will not pay. Wales did not return a call seeking comment. 

Sizemore said he sold the hair to an agent for John Reznikoff, a Westport, Conn., collector listed by Guinness World Records as having the largest collection of hair from historical celebrities. The collection, insured for $1 million, includes hair from Abraham Lincoln, Marilyn Monroe, Albert Einstein and Napoleon. 

Armstrong commanded NASA's Apollo 11 mission to the moon in 1969. He left the space program in 1971 to teach aeronautical engineering at the University of Cincinnati. He seldom appears at public functions or grants interviews.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

If this is for real, I feel like this, when his hair hit the floor, it belonged to the barber.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

give me a head with hair, long beautiful hair. give me hair, shining, gleaming, streaming, flaxen, waxen.  give me down to there hair, shoulder length or longer, here baby, there, momma, everywhere, daddy, daddy.  haaaaaaaaaairrrrrrr.  flow it (flow it), show it (show it), long as i can grow it, my hair.  i let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees.  give a home to the fleas in my hair.  a home for the fleas, a hive for buzzing bees, a nest for birds.  there ain‘t no words for the beauty and the splendor and the wonder of my haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaair.  flow it, show it, looooooooong as i can grow it, my hair...

great tune. thanks mish.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Ummmmm did you hear about the used preg test kit that somebody purchased for $5,000 that a female singer tossed in trash?  Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

Gross!!!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> give me a head with hair, long beautiful hair. give me hair, shining, gleaming, streaming, flaxen, waxen. give me down to there hair, shoulder length or longer, here baby, there, momma, everywhere, daddy, daddy. haaaaaaaaaairrrrrrr. flow it (flow it), show it (show it), long as i can grow it, my hair. i let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees. give a home to the fleas in my hair. a home for the fleas, a hive for buzzing bees, a nest for birds. there ain‘t no words for the beauty and the splendor and the wonder of my haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaair. flow it, show it, looooooooong as i can grow it, my hair...
> 
> great tune. thanks mish.


 
Ahhh the memories.  My old roomie was in "Hair"


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

who woulda thunk treat williams could sing? (the movie version)


----------



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

No kidding...Treat was in the movie. Never saw it...but in my book (sigh) He'll always be the Prince of my City...blush blush.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jun 2, 2005)

One of my absolutely favorite movies of all time!


Pam


----------



## mudbug (Jun 2, 2005)

Diane Keaton was also in the original Broadway cast.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 3, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> That stopped when he learned that owner Marx Sizemore had collected his hair clippings from the floor and sold them in May 2004 to a collector.


Did any of you see the John Wayne movie "The Shootist?" He is a famous gun fighter who is dying.  When the barber cuts his hair, he asks John Wayne if he can keep the hair and sell it.  John Wayne says he can.  After John Wayne leaves, the barber starts to sweep up his hair, then he looks around.  Finally he sweeps everyone else's hair up with John Wayne's!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2005)

yep, that's a classic, pillllgrummm. (in my best john wayne)

great social commentary in the background of his movies.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 5, 2005)

I love his movies!  My students don't have a clue who he was.  They don't know what they are missing.

 Barbara


----------

